# we need Russian



## ItsOverCel (Dec 19, 2022)

there are a lot of Russian incels and looksmaxxers on this forum someone even called us an incel country


----------



## mrriceguy (Dec 19, 2022)

Русский?


----------



## Reez6493 (Dec 19, 2022)

ItsOverCel said:


> there are a lot of Russian incels and looksmaxxers on this forum someone even called us an incel country


rush b cyka blyat


----------



## Beastimmung (Dec 19, 2022)

True. Its the second most spoken language on the internet. Makes sense to add it.


----------



## jfcage (Dec 19, 2022)

ItsOverCel said:


> there are a lot of Russian incels and looksmaxxers on this forum someone even called us an incel country


over for you if you can't even JBWmaxx in Buryatia


----------



## Deleted member 14984 (Dec 19, 2022)

Because of Hapa Genes. This will happen to Western Europe if they continue to breed with panfaced gooks. They will look like this


----------

